# Trail Blazers waive D.Anderson and NVE!



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

See ya Derek, I was hoping they might get something for Nick but oh well.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i juss saw that...nice nice


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nash will be on KXL in a few minutes to talk about this news.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

what channel is that 1080?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2123563

Maybe they should change this from the "Allan Houston rule" to the "Derek Anderson rule".



> Portland Trail Blazers guard Derek Anderson will be the first player waived under the NBA's new amnesty clause, NBA front-office sources said.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nah-nah-naaaaah-naaah, nah-nah-naaaaah-nah, HEY-HEEEEEY, goooood-bye!

:wave:

On the side, I'm sure a lot of people here are surprised that the Blazers waived both of 'em. I'm not. Just think of Smith and Dixon as younger, better, healthier, & cheaper versions with better attitudes. Because that's exactly what they are.

PBF


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nash said that the signings of Dixon and C.Smith will be officially anounced tomorrow.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This can only mean one thing IMO...Portland is anticipating going over the 61mil luxury tac threshold.

If they do a S&T with Damon for say Wetherspoon they would be getting close, plus add in dixon and webster and others....There are more players coming folks Portland needs to add more players for this to make sense.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm glad they waived both. I didn't see much out there that was really available that would be worth bringing in the extra contracts. I'm also looking forward to seeing the Blazers in the middle of the salary pack (for now) instead of being one of the most overpaid and unproductive teams in the league.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the move. No reason to worry about either of those 2 guys any more.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

nash said dixon and smith are officially signed tomorrow?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I feel a little bad for DA. He didn't work out in Portland, but he was basically a nice guy. He also didn't have nearly as bad a contract as Houston, but may end up having the amnesty clause named after him since he was first.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Schilly said:


> This can only mean one thing IMO...Portland is anticipating going over the 61mil luxury tac threshold.


Not necessarily. They may have just decided that it was in their best interest to clear the air in the locker-room (in a rather major way) by cutting ties with these guys. Both of them have shown they can cause trouble when they aren't happy, and they weren't likely to be happy at the end of our bench this coming season.

Blazers brass may have just decided it was worth the (reduced) amount of DA's salary to get them away from the team pronto.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

based on my rough calculations even after adding Dixon and DMith, Portland is still about 5 mil under the Luxury Tax Threshold. 

If they doa S&T with Damon then they are going to be retty close to the threshold, if they then also exercise the TE then they will be over.

Not a huge savings for Portland unless they are planning on adding tot he team. SInce Nash said he was going to take his time deciding on DA I imagine something could be coming down the pipe sooner than later.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

so is smith really an ok baller??? cuz i think nick is better....and i think da is better then juan....but both da and nicky are injury prone and have bad *** attiudes


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Shilly, I don't think that is what it means necessarily (but who knows). Perhaps they knew DA wouldn't play, and are hoping a team picks him up and pays a bit of his salary. He was untradeable... so this is just a more convenient way to handle the problem. I see your point about being pretty useless if they are not over that cap, but DA is even less the useless for us, because he takes up a spot for someone else.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

This could also be a move to save money next yr..With Joel
signing a MLE and our 3 rookies that would have put us over
next yr.

Either way I'm still glad to see those 2 gone..Just wish we could
of bought out DA instead of waive...oh well...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Paxil said:


> Shilly, I don't think that is what it means necessarily (but who knows). Perhaps they knew DA wouldn't play, and are hoping a team picks him up and pays a bit of his salary. He was untradeable... so this is just a more convenient way to handle the problem. I see your point about being pretty useless if they are not over that cap, but DA is even less the useless for us, because he takes up a spot for someone else.


They wouldn't save more than about 1 mil if another team picks DA up for around 3mil


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Best news I've heard all day. Farewell Nick The Quick and DA.

Next year's team will be fun to watch, at least.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Free at last, Free at Last, Thank God Almighty...we're FREE AT LAST!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

well, I'm ok with letting DA go. he wasn't going to stay healthy, he wasn't tradeable, and he was bound to become a distraction. 

I can't really see releasing NVE as a positive, though, at least from a big picture perspective. we've undergone a massive talent giveaway over the past five years (and I admit a big part of that is Bob Whitsett's fault too). 

Jermaine O'Neal --> Dale Davis --> Nick Van Exel --> Zilch

Rasheed Wallace --> SAR/Ratliff --> Ratliff and a crappy first rounder

hard to be enthusiastic today when you look back at where we came from to get here.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Schilly said:


> based on my rough calculations even after adding Dixon and DMith, Portland is still about 5 mil under the Luxury Tax Threshold.
> 
> If they doa S&T with Damon then they are going to be retty close to the threshold, if they then also exercise the TE then they will be over.


What are the chances of the Blazers doing a S&T to move Damon? Up to this point, it seems they haven't seen a deal that would make it worthwhile for them. Aside from a player (presumably a backup PF), what would they want in return? Another pick/TE? And if the stars lined up and a team Damon wanted to play for actually HAD a player we'd be interested in, what team would that be?



> Not a huge savings for Portland unless they are planning on adding tot he team. SInce Nash said he was going to take his time deciding on DA I imagine something could be coming down the pipe sooner than later.


Could very well be. "Mystery trade"?

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Well I am eating crow. I really did not think DA would be waived...

but at least the speculation is over

Now lets just hope someone signs him to big $$$$ to it will come off our cap total each year

assuming its a $ for $ rebate


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Bookworm said:


> This could also be a move to save money next yr..With Joel signing a MLE and our 3 rookies that would have put us over next yr.


But if that was the case couldn't they have kept DA this year and used the amnisty rule on him next year? 

I'm just thinking that Monia and Webster aren't ready to play major minutes this year. If DA's healthy enough to play this year (and I'm assuming he would be if he's got plans to go to another team) I'd rather have him than Dixon or Smith seeing as we're gonna have to pay him either way.

utterly confused,
ebott


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

theWanker said:


> hard to be enthusiastic today when you look back at where we came from to get here.


True, if you're looking strictly at talent. But all that talent Whitsitt put on the floor never won us a title either. And I would wager this roster (as it is taking shape) will play a style of ball that's every bit as exciting (perhaps even moreso) as that played by Rasheed & Co. And practice facility martial arts expositions aside, they shouldn't be thwarting the Blazers' PR efforts, either.

This won't be a great season - record-wise - but it should still be an exciting / entertaining one.

PBF


----------



## patohall (Jul 29, 2005)

My bad on my original post. The final CBA changed from the proposed and I thought that waived players were given their entire salaries, along with their new ones. Nope. Works just like any other waiver player.

Pat O.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

ebott said:


> But if that was the case couldn't they have kept DA this year and used the amnisty rule on him next year?
> 
> I'm just thinking that Monia and Webster aren't ready to play major minutes this year. If DA's healthy enough to play this year (and I'm assuming he would be if he's got plans to go to another team) I'd rather have him than Dixon or Smith seeing as we're gonna have to pay him either way.
> 
> ...


 This amnesty rule is a one time deal that ends on the 15th...If
you waive someone after that date, their salary can be taxed if
you are over 61.7 mil...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

patohall said:


> It's my understanding that Portland pays his entire salary if he's released under the amnesty, or "Allan Houston rule," regardless of whether or not another team picks him up. Anything the released player can get from another team is not subtracted from what his previous team owes him; it's added on. That was probably the carrot to get the NBAPA to agree to it.
> 
> Pat O.


actually, Pat, that was true under the old CBA, but according to a recent article by Stein, players will no longer be able to "double dip." whatever a player makes from a new team after being waived gets deducted from the salary due from his old team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Well I am eating crow. I really did not think DA would be waived...
> 
> but at least the speculation is over
> 
> ...


Huh??? Where did you hear that this is how it works?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

This makes the signing of NVE last season look pretty stupid imo.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

patohall said:


> It's my understanding that Portland pays his entire salary if he's released under the amnesty, or "Allan Houston rule," regardless of whether or not another team picks him up. Anything the released player can get from another team is not subtracted from what his previous team owes him; it's added on. That was probably the carrot to get the NBAPA to agree to it.
> 
> Pat O.


 Yes he does get his entire salary, It just changes how much and when.

With the offset provision a player CAN NOT get both his new pay
and the full amount of his pay from the team that waived him...

There is a link in another thread that explains this pretty well


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The only surprise here is that Nash didn't waste any time. I thought he would wait till the last minute like everything else he does. This can only fuel the speculation that a trade is looming, and feed our desperate need to have something Blazers related to post about during the off-season. 

Maybe he'll use the trade exception for a decent PF; or trade it with Ruben for something nobody sees coming?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bookworm said:


> Yes he does get his entire salary, It just changes how much and when.
> 
> With the offset provision a player CAN NOT get both his new pay
> and the full amount of his pay from the team that waived him...
> ...


Damn I didn't know that. So this means guys like Rose and Finley should just take the minimum since they won't be receiving new revenue anyways?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

PBF-

we'll see. this seems to be the biggest, most fundamental division on the board. most seem to be on one side or the other: 

a. we were better off winning and living with PR fiascos

b. we are better off starting over and going with an exciting youth movement that may not win many games initially

it's interesting to me that many of the posters line up consistently together on many of the traditional Blazer divisions. 
Whitsett vs Patternash
Bonzi vs Cheeks
Miles vs Cheeks
Sheed for SAR/Ratliff trade 
Damon the scrub vs Damon the saint
Cheeks the worthless coach vs Cheeks just needs a chance to focus only on hoops
etc

obviously, it's a good time to be on the side of character/youth. us winning/experience guys aren't getting much satisfaction lately.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Damn I didn't know that. So this means guys like Rose and Finley should just take the minimum since they won't be receiving new revenue anyways?



Finley has a spread out clause in his contract...That means when
he signed it there was wording that if he was waived the team could
pay him over a longer period of time...Finley will only make 5mil a yr
from Dallas if waived. (yes he will get all 50 mil just takes 10 yrs)
So he might not be happy making the min


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Damn I didn't know that. So this means guys like Rose and Finley should just take the minimum since they won't be receiving new revenue anyways?


that's an interesting point. there really isn't any incentive for them to sign for anything more than the minimum, is there? I guess they could look for deals that are longer than their current contract, so when it ends they still have guaranteed money coming in. 

so if Houston's contract with New York expires in three years, he might ask out of Phoenix a five year deal worth: $1 mil, $1 mil, $1 mil, $4 mil, $4 mil, or something like that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mike Rice said:


> The Blazers should keep Derek Anderson, and will start him


hm..note to self: what mike rice says is the total opposite of what it true.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm so glad Mike Rice wasn't right. From a talent and intangible perspective, we aren't losing out on anyone who would significantly contribute this comming season so we might as well go with the young crew and eat up a few losses. I'd rather watch a young enthusiastic and exciting team this year that wins 20-30 games than a squad full of overpaid egocentric vets who end up getting us 30-35 wins.

Like Blazer Bert already mentioned, I didn't expect this to happen so quickly.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Damn I didn't know that. So this means guys like Rose and Finley should just take the minimum since they won't be receiving new revenue anyways?


They might take the minimum. But there is some incentive to take more than the minimum.

The offset provision in the previous CBA was that the former team could offset half of the difference between the minimum and the player's new contract. And I've read nothing that suggests that the new CBA has an offset provision for the entire difference.

So, by signing for more than the minimum, a player can still get more money, just not the "full double dip" amount.


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

I am guarantee that, DA in LA, will play really good.
Because that was the time for him to contribute on our team, but Blazers have Webster now. When your back hurts for 2 years, you will be fine on your 3rd year.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

My only question is this. What are the Blazers going to do with all those huge balls DA used to sit on at the end of the bench?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

The waiving of DA is no big surprise.

I'm a little disappointed in NVE being waived so quickly. I really would have liked to have seen the team try to use his contract in trade. What do the Blazers have to gain by not waiting a month or so to see if any potential trades come to the surface?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i was shocked it happened so quick but not that it happened I am glad they are gone another jailblazzer off the team.

Makes me wonder about a trade deal KG anyone


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah i was shocked it happened so quick but not that it happened I am glad they are gone another jailblazzer off the team.
> 
> Makes me wonder about a trade deal KG anyone


was NVE really a "jail blazer"?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> The waiving of DA is no big surprise.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in NVE being waived so quickly. I really would have liked to have seen the team try to use his contract in trade. What do the Blazers have to gain by not waiting a month or so to see if any potential trades come to the surface?


it's doubtful that most teams who had made offers would've made new ones between now and Oct, that would've justified keeping NVE around.

Especially if you take into account that teams basically knew the CBA by now, and knew what they'd need or not need, etc.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> was NVE really a "jail blazer"?


I dont think so.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Reep said:


> I feel a little bad for DA. He didn't work out in Portland, but he was basically a nice guy. He also didn't have nearly as bad a contract as Houston, but may end up having the amnesty clause named after him since he was first.


He was not a nice guy... trust me. He was a cancer in the locker room and had an extremely bad attitude. He still thought he was a super star type player. His ego was too big to get into the Rose Garden, that's why he played so very little.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks to me that the team traded-in the old clunker(s) for a shiny newer model at a fraction of the cost.

Yes, the tail-spin of talent drop is amazing - but - we didn't win a championship with those other guys either - nor would have!!! They didn't have what it took.

I like that we're going to be back to the '98 season very soon. I liked that team, inspite of Rider, Sheed, and the Mouse. We shouldn't have blown it up to get Pippen, Smith, & Davis.

The great situation now is that if a player isn't playing hard - no matter how much he might be earning - he'll be yanked very quickly in place of someone who will.

Telfair - Jack
Dixon - Smith - Webster
Miles - Outlaw - Khryapa - Monia
Randolph - Patterson
Przybilla - Ratliff - Ha

Blazin' a new trail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is hilarious....

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2123563

"Portland Trail Blazers guard Derek Anderson will be the first player waived under the NBA's new amnesty clause, NBA front-office sources said...."

"The Blazers, according to sources, also are expected to release guard Nick Van Exel on Wednesday, making Van Exel and Anderson unrestricted free agents. Van Exel's $12.8 million salary for next season was not guaranteed."

A source eh Marc? Would that source be a Trail Blazers press release? :rotf:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

he reads all the insert "team name".com sites :rofl:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> it's doubtful that most teams who had made offers would've made new ones between now and Oct, that would've justified keeping NVE around.
> 
> Especially if you take into account that teams basically knew the CBA by now, and knew what they'd need or not need, etc.


But so much is going to change over the next month, I'm not as convinced as you are that offers wouldn't be made.

Good offers? Maybe not. But what's the harm in waiting to see if they transpire or not? The team loses no money and loses no options by waiting. This way, they've firmly committed themselves.

If they waived him in a month, I could at least rest a little more easily with the thought of "well, they tried to move him". I can't convince myself of that today.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Storyteller said:


> The waiving of DA is no big surprise.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in NVE being waived so quickly. I really would have liked to have seen the team try to use his contract in trade. What do the Blazers have to gain by not waiting a month or so to see if any potential trades come to the surface?


It may suggest that they have a deal sending Ruben out, and they will keep Miles to see if he can produce. The only reason you would use the NVE deal is to send out a bad contract with it IMO. Not like we would get an all-star for it.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

So, is the amnesty clause now officially known as the "Derek Anderson Provision"?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> He was not a nice guy... trust me. He was a cancer in the locker room and had an extremely bad attitude. He still thought he was a super star type player. His ego was too big to get into the Rose Garden, that's why he played so very little.


what do you mean STILL thought he was a super star type player?

DA was barely a _star_ let alone super star.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

well, he was a pretty big name coming out of Kentucky with all the Brand Jordan hype. I'm sure somewhere in the back of DA's head he thinks he's one of the best players in the game. If only his dentist thought so too....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> My only question is this. What are the Blazers going to do with all those huge balls DA used to sit on at the end of the bench?


I'm guessing he'd like to take them wherever he goes...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

its about time


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

The good news just keeps on coming from One Center Court! Way to go Blazers!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GREAT avatar RedHot&Rolling!!! I wish I still had that poster.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

If someone has the time (I am still at work) ..

IIRC our average age was about 23.27 or so...

what is it now with NVE and DA off the team officially???


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

man, that's a great question. we may not only have the youngest team in the league, but quite possibly the youngest team in NBA history.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> IIRC our average age was about 23.27 or so...


That reported average was with DA omitted, under the assumption he would be cut. I believe Nick was still factored in, though.

Dan


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I came up with 23.25. That includes VK's B-day today, and Ha's tommorrow. 279 years/12 players=23.25. I am not sure of birthdates for Dixon or Smith.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

theWanker said:


> man, that's a great question. we may not only have the youngest team in the league, but quite possibly the youngest team in NBA history.


We won't know until our roster is set for the season before we can be sure.

What is the record for the youngest team in NBA history?

Anywho, with the transactions of today, I list below an updated roster for the Blazers, their birthdays, and what their age will be on November 1st, 2005.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 179pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=238 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 36pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1706" width=48><COL style="WIDTH: 88pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4152" width=117><COL style="WIDTH: 55pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2588" width=73><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 36pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=48 height=18 x:num>27</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 88pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=117>Dixon, Juan</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 55pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right width=73 x:num="28772">10/9/1978</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>22</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Jack, Jarret</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="30617">10/28/1983</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>23</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Khryapa, Victor</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="30166">8/3/1982</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Miles, Darius</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="29868">10/9/1981</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>22</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Monia, Sergei</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="30421">4/15/1983</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>21</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Outlaw, Travis</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="30943">9/18/1984</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>30</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Patterson, Ruben</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="27606">7/31/1975</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>26</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Pryzbilla, Joel</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="29138">10/10/1979</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>24</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Randolph, Zach</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="29783">7/16/1981</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>32</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Ratliff, Theo</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="26771">4/17/1973</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>20</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Seung-Jin, Ha</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="31263">8/4/1985</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>30</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Smith, Charles</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="27659">9/22/1975</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>20</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Telfair, Sebastian</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="31207">6/9/1985</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18 x:num>18</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Webster, Martell</TD><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="31750">12/4/1986</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

The roster above has an average age of 24.2 years (on opening day).


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Masbee said:


> We won't know until our roster is set for the season before we can be sure.
> 
> What is the record for the youngest team in NBA history?
> 
> ...


It's weird for me to think there are players in the NBA that are younger then I am.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

HearToTemptYou said:


> It's weird for me to think there are players in the NBA that are younger then I am.


You're only 20. Try looking for players that are younger than you when you are 40!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> GREAT avatar RedHot&Rolling!!! I wish I still had that poster.


Kind thanks. It's good to keep all old-things Blazers!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't help but shake my head at how terrible this team is going to be this year. At this point, the team is cutting DA so its younger players can get more minutes. That's pathetic. The team just hired a new coach to a long-term contract... he should be able to plant DA at the end of the bench if the young players that the team is so eager to play aren't good enough to win minutes away from him.

I wonder if the team win more or fewer games than its average age in years?

Ed O.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I can't help but shake my head at how terrible this team is going to be this year. At this point, the team is cutting DA so its younger players can get more minutes. That's pathetic. The team just hired a new coach to a long-term contract... he should be able to plant DA at the end of the bench if the young players that the team is so eager to play aren't good enough to win minutes away from him.
> 
> I wonder if the team win more or fewer games than its average age in years?
> 
> Ed O.


Ed O,

At this point I think we can take the Blazers managments words litterally now. They have said directly that they want to start a new winning tradition. They want to build with youth so that the team will run. 

The Blazers want to eradicate the last vestiges of the "melt down boys." They do not want any of the malcontent hold overs from the Damon/Bonzi/Rasheed days. I am sure Zach has been under a lot of scrutiny having learned under those idiots. 

I for one will be glad to see the team purge completed. I never want to see the constant whining that Rasheed and Bonzi forced us to endure when they didn't get their call. I saw enough of Bonzi flipping off fans and spitting on opposing players.

Sure, you can say that was DA. But I give you exhibit A; If he doesn't get his way he pouts like a child, feins injury, waits for PA to "CTC," and then finally gets waived. If I was PA I would not want him anywhere near our promising young guys. Instead of competing for his job DA thought he was entitled to it. The new guys will be fighting for PT. I am sure training camp and preseason will be very competitive.

Yes, they will lose games. But they lost games with DA (and NVE for that matter). How many games won do you propose DA would bring to Portland next season? I think none, he won't suit up and compete. I think he would create more losses than wins.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I wonder if the team win more or fewer games than its average age in years?


Probably less. But they'll definately win more than their average age the next year. And the year after that I wouldn't be surprised if they doubled their age.

This is gonna be a hell of a team a few years down the line.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> Probably less. But they'll definately win more than their average age the next year. And the year after that I wouldn't be surprised if they doubled their age.
> 
> This is gonna be a hell of a team a few years down the line.


we should trade them all, in some form or manner, for Rasheed, Bonzi and DA, and re-sign Damon.

so that way, we can make the playoffs, and um...well, I guess just lose in the first round next year and the have no youth to prime the pump.

:angel:


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Hap said:


> we should trade them all, in some form or manner, for Rasheed, Bonzi and DA, and re-sign Damon.
> 
> so that way, we can make the playoffs, and um...well, I guess just lose in the first round next year and the have no youth to prime the pump.
> 
> :angel:


According to some people, our players are not good enough to even get DA in a trade.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> You're only 20. Try looking for players that are younger than you when you are 40!


That's why it seems weird to me.

I just turned 20 a couple weeks back.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Average age of the 1977 World Champions: 24.5 years of age.


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 23, 2005)

Lets see..Last yr 27 wins while being injury riddled,uncoached and
no identity or game style.

We now have a coach...
They have stated a style of play that they want..
Hopefuly we stay healthy...
Solid rotation and vets at 3/4/5
hope and excitement in the backcourt
start of team chemistry.. as shown by outlaw/telfair and miles
at the end of last season..

We should at least match last yrs total..We have a roster full
of guys who are all trying to get better and play, this will create
the one thing this team hasn't had in awhile. Heart and desire.
Yes we may lose 50, but we will lose fighting, not by not showing
up...I can bear losses when a team is fighting and trying, it is
a little hard to take a loss because you took the night off.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Average age of the 1977 World Champions: 24.5 years of age.


I know times were different (and "experience"), but look at the ages of the IMPORTANT players on that team.

Walton 24
Lucas 24
Gross 23
Twardzik 26
Hollins 23
Davis 21
Steele 27
Neal 26

so Twardzik, Steele and Neal were the old grizzled vets...at 26 and 27.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> That's why it seems weird to me.
> 
> I just turned 20 a couple weeks back.



Wish I was 20 again! I want to keep everthing I've learned up until now though.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

So, does this mean Derek is no longer team captain? 

What will we do without his leadership?

barfo


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

barfo said:


> So, does this mean Derek is no longer team captain?
> 
> What will we do without his leadership?
> 
> barfo


:rofl:

Barfo Strikes... AGAIN!!!

:laugh:

GREAT post!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Haha...

Seriously though, I know we've discussed this before, but who do you think the new captains will be? We've lost both of last year's (Damon and DA), I believe...

I predict Telfair and Randolph, or perhaps just Telfair.

He's young to be the captain on a veteran team, but this is a very young team without any grizzled vets in prominent roles - the closest is Theo.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I would guess the captains would be some combination of Telfair, Zach and Theo. I would be fine with any of the three. I think Telfair and Theo would be my first choices.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I think Captain Chaos should be captain. And I'm actually serious about that. He and Zach are now the old-timers on the team (each has been here 4 seasons) and his full-on effort and enthusiasm is what the kids should be emulating. 

Plus, I think it would make him happy, and a happy Ruben is a good thing. And the position is ceremonial anyway, as far as I can tell.

barfo


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

wasnt zach a co captain last year?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Here is the 05/06 Blazers team captain










He has years of experience, and has lead millions of youngsters. He is probably over qualified, but Blazer management needed a replacement for GRG's. Besides, look at the legs on this guy, and his wingspan is amazing.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Do we really need a captain at this point? Just give it to Nate until next year when real leaders will have had time to emerge.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Reep said:


> I feel a little bad for DA. He didn't work out in Portland, but he was basically a nice guy. He also didn't have nearly as bad a contract as Houston, but may end up having the amnesty clause named after him since he was first.


no need to feel bad AT ALL.

hes hurt, he knows it. he gets $19 million off our contract for doing nothing, and he gets to go somewhere where he can get playing time and is appreciated. of course, this is granted he is healthy enough next season.

but regardless, i cant feel sorry for anyone who is recieving $19 million dollars essentially for nothing.



*takes DA poster off wall...*


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't feel bad at all. That dude got about 8 million bucks to basically live the NBA life and not even have to perform at a high level, and he will get 18 million more over the next 2 years. Its not like he was a special player who missed out at an opportunity for a championship. He is a joe schmoe of no consequence. There are probably about 20 shooting guards out there waiting for a chance to play in the nba who would make as big as impact as DA.


----------

